# mice in the house



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

we had some easter candy left out in a basket and now 4 times in the last 2 weeks we noticed pieces of candy moved around the counter! my fiance thought i was playing a joke on her but i assured her i was not. today we found another piece and this time it had mice poop next to it. i moved my fridge because i remembered a hole in the wall near the floor from a old outlet the previous owner had. im guessing that is where it came from but can they climb up the cabinets to get on the countertop? i cant find a mouse anywhere. i am going to set traps but how can i get them all or keep them away without using posion? i dont want them to die in my walls and smell, i just want them dead and not to come back, i had no idea i even had mice in the 1st place!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It would be best to find out where there getting in and sealing up the holes.
Start under the house sealing up any holes you find.
The house will be warmer any way if you sealed up the holes.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Set many traps, even on the counter where the candy was/is as they will return. Bait some with the candy if you can. Many people use pnut butter, which is good, but sometimes they lick it off and get away. Put cotton on the trigger, tie it on with dental floss or thread, smear pnut butter on cotton. You will catch him. Bait underneath the kitchen in basement or crawl, on floor and on top of foundation wall immediately under kitchen, as that is only about 10” below the kitchen floor.


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

PAbugman said:


> Set many traps, even on the counter where the candy was/is as they will return. Bait some with the candy if you can. Many people use pnut butter, which is good, but sometimes they lick it off and get away. Put cotton on the trigger, tie it on with dental floss or thread, smear pnut butter on cotton. You will catch him. Bait underneath the kitchen in basement or crawl, on floor and on top of foundation wall immediately under kitchen, as that is only about 10” below the kitchen floor.


i just bought some traps, thanks. hope we dont have many though!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

jhack836 said:


> we had some easter candy left out in a basket and now 4 times in the last 2 weeks we noticed pieces of candy moved around the counter! my fiance thought i was playing a joke on her but i assured her i was not. today we found another piece and this time it had mice poop next to it. i moved my fridge because i remembered a hole in the wall near the floor from a old outlet the previous owner had. im guessing that is where it came from but can they climb up the cabinets to get on the countertop? i cant find a mouse anywhere. i am going to set traps but how can i get them all or keep them away without using posion? i dont want them to die in my walls and smell, i just want them dead and not to come back, i had no idea i even had mice in the 1st place!!


I wouldn't be too quick to seal that hole in the wall. At least not until you catch them all. If that is how they're accessing the kitchen its best to keep luring them out that way. Keep the traps close to the walls. Mice usually run along the edge of a room.


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

creeper said:


> I wouldn't be too quick to seal that hole in the wall. At least not until you catch them all. If that is how they're accessing the kitchen its best to keep luring them out that way. Keep the traps close to the walls. Mice usually run along the edge of a room.


exactly, i wasnt planning on closing it for a while til i know i got them. i dont want them trapped or dying in my walls


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

no signs of one in my house again yet, i know there is one in the garage though! i woke up and saw the trap had triggered but no mouse! then i saw some blood on the ground, not alot but it must have gotten it a little bit, are mice dumb enough to try it again as i re set the trap? is there a good way to lure them out whereever they are besides food?


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Buy a cat.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a farm house that saw its share of mice. So I thought a cat would help. It only did in the slightest way. The cat hunted a few for sport, but its not like the mice just run right out in the open. They stay in areas the cat can't get to. Now I'm stuck with a lazy feline and a disgusting kat box that needs constant cleaning. Ugh. Don't get a cat


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

creeper said:


> I had a farm house that saw its share of mice. So I thought a cat would help. It only did in the slightest way. The cat hunted a few for sport, but its not like the mice just run right out in the open. They stay in areas the cat can't get to. Now I'm stuck with a lazy feline and a disgusting kat box that needs constant cleaning. Ugh. Don't get a cat


ya no way would i get a cat! haha


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

caught the little f**ker already. got him in the garage. i almost had him sat night. woke up seeing the trap went off and a little blood on the ground. but i reset the trap and got him. my service door is shot, never got around to replacing it and the drywall on the garage floor isnt tight against the wall so im sure thats how he got in. im sure if t here is 1 there is more. would i be correct assuming that? how many usually are togther?


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have gotten up to six or so. I heard if you have trouble getting them, bait the traps but don't set them and scatter them all over. Then come back the next day and see which ones they ate the bait off of and then reset and bait them and overload the area that they were in.


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

bcgfdc3 said:


> I have gotten up to six or so. I heard if you have trouble getting them, bait the traps but don't set them and scatter them all over. Then come back the next day and see which ones they ate the bait off of and then reset and bait them and overload the area that they were in.


i like that idea, well i just dont know how many i have. i didnt even know i had mice at all! it cant be that many i would imagine. we have a really clean house, i tore the whole basement apart for remodeling and no signs of mice at all anywhere. at least im hoping for not many


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

We usually get them once a yearduring season change. Once i catch them they are gone for the season.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------

